# Lookin to land my first Steelie!!!



## BoomShroom (Sep 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving All! 

Been putting in some serious river time and have never able to land a Steelhead. Been fishing since I can walk and have never been able to get one. I'm heading back to the Rifle Friday and have hit it several times this fall with no luck. Been drifting spawn, beads, anything I can think of... Not sure if I'm just misreading the river or have bad luck, but I figured someone out here can point me in the right direction? 

If anyone can put me on to some fish, I can most certainly put you on to some morels in the spring!


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Head west. Lake Michigan streams will treat you a little better.

Kisutch

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join now 

Alewife what?


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

BoomShroom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving All!
> 
> Been putting in some serious river time and have never able to land a Steelhead. Been fishing since I can walk and have never been able to get one. I'm heading back to the Rifle Friday and have hit it several times this fall with no luck. Been drifting spawn, beads, anything I can think of... Not sure if I'm just misreading the river or have bad luck, but I figured someone out here can point me in the right direction?
> 
> If anyone can put me on to some fish, I can most certainly put you on to some morels in the spring!


Are you drift or bobber fishing?


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Bob Hunter said:


> Are you drift or bobber fishing?


??? Running my bobber thru that drift.....whats on the end if line seems more of concern.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Go buy a dozen Mepps spinners in silver, gold, and flourescent blades. Toss them upstream and retrieve them so the blade just turns over near cover. No question when a fish slams into them.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

BoomShroom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving All!
> 
> Been putting in some serious river time and have never able to land a Steelhead. Been fishing since I can walk and have never been able to get one. I'm heading back to the Rifle Friday and have hit it several times this fall with no luck. Been drifting spawn, beads, anything I can think of... Not sure if I'm just misreading the river or have bad luck, but I figured someone out here can point me in the right direction?
> 
> If anyone can put me on to some fish, I can most certainly put you on to some morels in the spring!


Welcome to the site! Your profile says you're 120 years old so you're behind the steelhead curve. May of us took a few years to land the first one and then we got it down. If you've been after them for 120 years maybe try quilting???!!!

I met some great guys here that helped me out and we had a great time. Get or luck to you!


----------



## BoomShroom (Sep 28, 2019)

Love the variety of replies here...

Should specify a few things. Not 120, I’m using a centerpin with a balsa float, with beads, bags, jigs, waxies, bead/bag combo. I also toss spinners, spoons and hot n tots/thundersticks with my spinning rod. I was kinda lookin for help with a starting point on the river. I spend a lot of time up there and love the Rifle. Didn’t end up making the trip, decided on an even tougher river to pull fish out of, the Clinton...

Thanks for all who chimed in. Tight lines!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can wade into the rifle at a lot of road-ends. Then wade up, or downstream. Fish the outside of bends with floats. Or you can spot a vehicle, and drift in a canoe or small boat. Same MO. You can toss hardware and do well, too. All the usual methods work in the Rifle and it should be pretty good by now. If we get a blast, or two of real cold weather, that river freezes pretty quickly.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> ??? Running my bobber thru that drift.....whats on the end if line seems more of concern.


 not necessarily 


Fishndude said:


> You can wade into the rifle at a lot of road-ends. Then wade up, or downstream. Fish the outside of bends with floats. Or you can spot a vehicle, and drift in a canoe or small boat. Same MO. You can toss hardware and do well, too. All the usual methods work in the Rifle and it should be pretty good by now. If we get a blast, or two of real cold weather, that river freezes pretty quickly.





Bay BornNRaised said:


> ??? Running my bobber thru that drift.....whats on the end if line seems more of concern.





Bay BornNRaised said:


> ??? Running my bobber thru that drift.....whats on the end if line seems more of concern.


----------

